# problem with my dads mtd



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My dad picked up an MTD riding lawn mower on some year end sale from Wallyworld a couple years ago. He says it starts and runs fine but it's ground speed is so slow he doesn't even use it. He said in high gear it just creeps along. Does anyone know if there is an adjustment that can be made on these. At first I thought it might be a drive belt but that seems tight and there is never any weird noises. He has run it for many hours and it never changes speed, no surging or anything, so it seems to be something internal. It has a 15 hp engine and a 42" deck. Any help or suggestions would be welcomed.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this a gear shift LT or hydro?


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is an old thread about my 2000 MTD model 667 tranny...single speed transaxle with split sheeve pulley to change speeds. If you have the model#, you can download the manual from MTD website.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=767


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Is this a gear shift LT or hydro? *


Chief

it has a gear shift.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

put the small pully in back and the big up front cruisin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess this one slipped by me. Looks like Hydroguardian16 has the answer in changing pullies. Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way Hydro! :cheers:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks and I have a site on the web that looks pretty cool www.southernmonstermowers.zoomshare.com its crazy and a guy rigs a rider with a turbo! not my site found it on google


----------

